# SQL - Doppelte Einträge nicht anzeigen



## starhorst (30. September 2008)

*SQL - Doppelte Einträge nicht anzeigen*

Hi Leute,

Ich würde gern in meiner SQL Abfrage die doppelten Einträge komplett ausblenden.
Bis jetzt sieht meine Abfrage so aus.


```
SELECT DISTINCT e.ID,e.name
FROM t_eintrag AS e, t_kategorie AS k 
WHERE e.ID_kategorie = k.ID 
AND k.name LIKE 'music' 
AND e.ID_user != '1'
```

Problem ist nur, dass bis jetzt doppelte Einträge, also doppelt vorkommende namen, ein mal dargestellt werden.
Ich möchte aber das die nicht ein mal, sondern kein mal dargestellt werden. ^^
Verwenden tue ich das ganze dann im PHP.

Hab bis jetzt nichts gefunden dazu...


----------



## Mothman (30. September 2008)

*AW: SQL - Doppelte Einträge nicht anzeigen*



			
				starhorst am 30.09.2008 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich würde gern in meiner SQL Abfrage die doppelten Einträge komplett ausblenden.
> Bis jetzt sieht meine Abfrage so aus.
> ...



Hallo!

Versuche es mal bitte damit:


> SELECT COUNT(*) as anzahl, e.ID_user,e.user_name
> FROM t_eintrag AS e, t_kategorie AS k
> WHERE e.ID_kategorie = k.ID_kat
> AND k.name_kat LIKE 'music'
> ...



Kann sein, dass die Feldnamen jetzt nicht ganz stimmen.. Die musst du halt anpassen.

Gruß


----------



## WellWork (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: SQL - Doppelte Einträge nicht anzeigen*

Hallo!
Ein gutes Programm ist Clone Remover. 
Probier es aus. 
Es kann finde doppelte Bilder. 
Ich benutze das Programm schon lange und sage, es ist gut!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: SQL - Doppelte Einträge nicht anzeigen*



			
				WellWork am 19.02.2009 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ein gutes Programm ist Clone Remover.
> Probier es aus.
> Es kann finde doppelte Bilder.
> Ich benutze das Programm schon lange und sage, es ist gut!



Alter   

Du weißt aber schon um was es hier geht (bzw GING - schon etwas her der Threat) oder


----------



## Leertaste (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: SQL - Doppelte Einträge nicht anzeigen*



			
				Eol_Ruin am 19.02.2009 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Alter
> 
> Du weißt aber schon um was es hier geht (bzw GING - schon etwas her der Threat) oder


Nein, der hat keine Ahnung.


----------



## klausbyte (7. März 2009)

*AW: SQL - Doppelte Einträge nicht anzeigen*



			
				Mothman am 30.09.2008 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> starhorst am 30.09.2008 10:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Viel zu umständlich. Das DISTINCT muss einfach vor den Namen, nicht vor die ID


----------



## Mothman (7. März 2009)

*AW: SQL - Doppelte Einträge nicht anzeigen*



			
				klausbyte am 07.03.2009 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ]Viel zu umständlich. Das DISTINCT muss einfach vor den Namen, nicht vor die ID


Boah. Da kramt er aber was aus...   
Ich habe das damals ausprobiert und es ging. Ich beschäftige mich jetzt nicht mehr damit, weil da eh keine Antwort mehr kam. 

Let sleeping dogs lie...


----------



## klausbyte (8. März 2009)

*AW: SQL - Doppelte Einträge nicht anzeigen*



			
				Mothman am 07.03.2009 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 07.03.2009 19:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur der Vollständigkeit halber!


----------



## Mothman (8. März 2009)

*AW: SQL - Doppelte Einträge nicht anzeigen*



			
				klausbyte am 08.03.2009 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur der Vollständigkeit halber!


Ja, hast ja recht. 
Nur ist das immer so komisch, so viel später dann damit raus zu kommen.


----------

